# PFS Tube Protection possibly?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey, you know I just happened to find out that 1842 tubing and smaller will fit into a standard medical oxygen hose. Since I’m new to PFS I’m unsure if this is a widely known thing or not, but I thought it might be an option for tube protectors at the forks. Let me know what your thoughts are on it. I don’t know if the hosing might be a bit too stiff.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Whenever I use tubes which is never I just use the good ol foam pencil grips. I'm sure the tubing would look way cleaner though. Is it bendy or more like plastic


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Whenever I use tubes which is never I just use the good ol foam pencil grips. I'm sure the tubing would look way cleaner though. Is it bendy or more like plastic


Nah it’s more plastic like. Seemed like a good insight at first but now I’m not so sure. It’s working but it might be throwing the shot.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Any rubber or silicone tubing the appropriate size will work. Like @Jcharmin92 currently using foam and rubber pencil grips. Ever since my daughter graduated HS I keep finding mechanical pencils everywhere in my house

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Any rubber or silicone tubing the appropriate size will work. Like @Jcharmin92 currently using foam and rubber pencil grips. Ever since my daughter graduated HS I keep finding mechanical pencils everywhere in my house
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mike. Yeah so it seems these might not have the needed elasticity. Bummer, I thought I might have slipped onto slingshot gold there! Lol


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Thanks Mike. Yeah so it seems these might not have the needed elasticity. Bummer, I thought I might have slipped onto slingshot gold there! Lol


Would be awesome if it was thinner kind of like the hoses on a fish tank vacuum.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I will just throw in that I don't use any tube protectors when I shoot. I don't find that I get any more wear or damage where the tubes runs over the fork, I usually get mine damage near to the middle of the tubes closer to the pouch.
I have never seen the need for two protectors, other than I do think they look pretty cool.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe that the use of a section latex tube is best because it will move and stretch as needed yet keep the tubes in a ready to shoot position . The tube protectors on a well finish frame aren't necessary . They originally were used by "PFShooter" because his OPFS frame was an unfinished birch ply construction and he like the tubes in an upright ready position for rapid successive shots . Everybody seen he used them so they followed the leader .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

treefork said:


> I believe that the use of a section latex tube is best because it will move and stretch as needed yet keep the tubes in a ready to shoot position . The tube protectors on a well finish frame aren't necessary . They originally were used by "PFShooter" because his OPFS frame was an unfinished birch ply construction and he like the tubes in an upright ready position for rapid successive shots . Everybody seen he used them so they followed the leader .


Hey, thank you for that. That’s not only useful but an interesting piece of slingshot history.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I just use latex tubing to buffer the tubes if necessary. Or deerskin if I want the leather look. It’s very soft and Breaks in nicely. I normally use nothing and just have nice smooth fork tips.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

No you don't need them for protection or at all. I've got some frames without. I do like them to keep tubes oriented on the frame and not all floppy woppily around
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah I have some giant amber latex tubing from Home Depot I’ll just use. I don’t think I’ll be chucking pinballs anytime soon. I saw that Tag said once that he uses the same size tubing but just stretches it over using the cuff method. Sounds like a pain to me but always another option. I just happened to have the two things sitting in the same box and thought, “Wait a minute!” And the red neck lightbulb lit up. 😂


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i kind of like the way they look,but not really neccessary except maybe for rough forks or speed shooting


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I tried pencil grips from the dollar store a while back. The foam ones kept slipping and the rubber ones kept ripping... Maybe I needed the name brand stuff?


----------

